# Decision made!



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I have agonised over whether to nueter my 15m old for ages. I have done lots of research but due to Mr Chis male to male aggression and some recent marking indoors I am going to go ahead.
The decision IS MADE so now I would like to hear good, reassuring stories from anyone who has had it done.
I am worried about Mr Chi losing his sleek coat and muscular build. Also recovery rate and the best type of anti lick collar to buy.
Please dont post negative stories till I have had it done or I will probably change my mind again and I have been weighing up the pros and cons for ages. I have considered the implant but have ruled that out. Please re assure me Im doing the right thing Chihuahua People!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If both testicles are fully descended, it is a really simple operation. It literally takes a few minutes. He will be groggy from the anesthetic, but the incision will be very small and most dogs are entirely back to normal as soon as the anesthetic is out of their system.
Neutering does NOT mean you will have a fat dog! You might need to feed slightly less or exercise slightly more, but Mr Chi will still be as sleek and beautiful afterwards.
At 15 months he is pretty much mature, so it is a good age to neuter IMO. Good luck, it is always daunting when we choose to have our dogs operated on, but I am sure you will both be fine.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I had Ike done when he was still a little puppy, after I brought him home he slept that day off and on. The next morning he acted as nothing happened. Only problem I had was trying to keep him from running and jumping and that was impossible, but he healed great and all was well.

PS he won't loose his coat, he will be the same little guy you love.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think your worries will not come true!!! I weigh my pups every month or 6 weeks;, so I know if they are gaining, losing, or staying the same. ( I bought one of Foster and Smith's scales) Good luck, he'll be fine.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

it a good thing get him nurtured.. he will be fine fore sure..


----------

